# Zilacxy



## anikka

Hello!

I need some help - I found a surname "Zilacxy", that in a book belongs to a french of Hungarian background, but I have no idea how one should pornounce it. Could anybody help me?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Christo Tamarin

anikka said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need some help - I found a surname "Zilacxy", that in a book belongs to a french of Hungarian background, but I have no idea how one should pornounce it. Could anybody help me?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I suppose that the original spelling was *Zilacsy*. I think it should be pornounced *Zee*-latch.


----------



## anikka

Thank you!


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi there,

If it is really Zilacsy or Zilachy, then it is more or less pronounced as Christo wrote, with the exception that the "y" is also pronounced: Zelatche.


----------

